# True Spider ID from Kansas



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello!

I had this precious little lady for nearly two years until her death last November.  I never knew what she was... I just figured that she was a Wolf Spider of some sorts...

She was found in Rural Kansas... found in her burrow (yes, I dug her up and was pleasantly surprised when I saw her!)  I am very certain that she is a she... she did make one egg sac, but it never developed.

















These pics were taken a few weeks before her death... I am guessing she may have just died of old age???  

Any ID help would be appreciated... not that it matters for any reason other than to label the pics correctly.  I'm not really good with the long names so if a common name is available please share that  

Thanks.
Heather


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! I havent looked for an ID yet but that is one tank of a spider! very nice! I will post back if I can find an ID


----------



## KUJordan (Jan 25, 2007)

Heather, where are you located in KS?  

Your beautiful spider I think is most definitely of the _Hogna _genus.  As far as species goes, it is very difficult to properly ID Lycosids. Yours appears very unique to me though.  I haven't seen a wolf spider as bulky yet as lacking in overall pattern as yours is.  She looks like she was a great gal though.  Thanks for posting her.


----------



## Venom (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmm, looks more like Geolycosa IMO, especially if it was found in a burrow.

But again, I'm not 100% sure either. It's a nice spider in any case!


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> Heather, where are you located in KS?
> 
> Your beautiful spider I think is most definitely of the _Hogna _genus.  As far as species goes, it is very difficult to properly ID Lycosids. Yours appears very unique to me though.  I haven't seen a wolf spider as bulky yet as lacking in overall pattern as yours is.  She looks like she was a great gal though.  Thanks for posting her.


She was found in Trego County... 4 miles south of WaKeeney.  I have been unsuccessful in finding another


----------



## froggyman (Jan 27, 2007)

awsome spider how big was she?


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I never measured her... but here she is with the lid that was used for water.  I was getting ready to fill the water and she apparently didn't like my invading of her space.

The lid is off of those small vending machine thingys... they come with a colored lid and clear plastic dome.  I sure hope I made that understandable :? 







She had a small piece of paper or sumpin right above her fang... it later fell off, I'm not certain what it was.


----------



## froggyman (Jan 27, 2007)

jojobird said:


> Well I never measured her... but here she is with the lid that was used for water.  I was getting ready to fill the water and she apparently didn't like my invading of her space.
> 
> The lid is off of those small vending machine thingys... they come with a colored lid and clear plastic dome.  I sure hope I made that understandable :?
> 
> ...



that helps some thanls


----------



## Ant Worker (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its a geolycosa, I had one last year, never found a species ID to her, despite posting it on here and other places. Looking through countless pictures got me nowhere as well.


----------

